# Clicking/Popping noise when baby moves?



## keeley2010

Okay so i need to know im not going completely insane here! when i was pregnant with my son i could hear and feel these clicking noises whenever he moved around..not all of the time he moved just now and then but deffo every day.. id asked people i knew if theyd experienced anything like it and i got alot of funny looks lol.. anyway im pregnant again 28 weeks.. and hearing and feeling it again! ive heard its baby joints clicking together or something when she moves around. it doesnt hurt or anythin its just odd.. has anyone else had any experience with this??


----------



## sparklydee

It's not just you - me too!!!! I've not heard from anyone who ever had the same as you and me so I'm interested to hear other replies to this!!! I am a "clicky" person ... my joints click even when I'm not trying to click them and I'm often sat here clicking my fingers and toes. This is going back a long time now, but when I was pregnant with my daughter (she's 12 now!!! LOL) I was laying in bed one night - late in pregnancy trying to get some sleep and her father turned to me and said "PLEASE will you STOP clicking!!!" It made me chuckle because it wasn't me .... it was the baby!!

When she was born and examined, the doctor was saying she had clicky hips and would possibly need to be in a hip brace (one of those horrible plaster nappy contraptions) and I remembered how clicky she was while I was pregnant with her - told the doctor how clicky I am and ya know what? She was fine! She's a naturally clicky person too 

It's just your LO inside you moving about and LOs bones are moving against the cartilage which causes a popping or clicking noise. There may be other explanations I'm sure ... but that was my experience!

My daughter is 12 - healthy as a horse and still clicky


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Before I say anything else... I know I'm bringing back an old thread. :)

But I thought I was crazy! Only once have I heard it, but it was a really hard kick and at the same time, there was a noise!!! I never had that with my son.


----------



## NuKe

I had this with Poppy! All the mws kept saying "oh it's just your joints when you move, it can sound like it's coming from your tummy" err... NO. my DH heard it numerous times when I was sitting motionless on the sofa!


----------



## AmaryllisRed

Yeah, I was sitting completely still when it happened. 
I'm not gonna mention it to my dr-- she'd probably think I'd gone crazy! :)


----------



## xsadiex

I posted a similar thread in third tri yesterday!
My bump definately clicks sometime when baby kicks, it's so weird. My oh wouldn't believe me!


----------



## Tigerlilyb

My Mum always said she was certain my hips clicked while I was in the womb, though now I think it was my ankles! I can click them at will. I don't doubt you ladies at all.


----------



## waitandsee

my baby definitely klicked today while moving, and I've heard it a couplle of times before too. I looked it up on the internet and it just said "the cause for this is currently unknown".


----------



## Blah11

i get this numerous times every single day. Asked my MW what it was and she looked at me like I was mad and asked if I was sure it wasnt just my pelvis :shrug:


----------



## Sun_Flower

I wrote a thread about this when I was in second tri - I found a number of people who'd experienced the same thing, and every one who went to their midwife was always told 'I've never heard of that before, are you sure it's not you?' but it's baby's joints clicking. Me and OH are both very clicky people so we're not surprised our LO is kinda clicky too. The only thing you have to watch for is that it's not their hips, as that can cause problems with their development but your midwife/ doctor knows to look for clicky hips in the baby's first check when they're born :) xx


----------



## Soos

yep everyday, sometimes even more. i'm convinced it is the baby. DH heard it and my mom as well. my DH can click literally all his joints so why not the baby?:))


----------

